# Kids and their first deer/animal.



## Handgunner

Folks, I'm going to try and do something but I'm gonna need your help on it.

If you have pictures of your kid/niece/nephew/grandchild and their first deer/hog/turkey/fish please post a good picture of them in this thread.  At the end of the season I'll see what I can do with it... I got something in mind, but am needing pictures.

Thanks in advance and good luck to you all!


----------



## FERAL ONE

here you go delton, gar kid and his first. if you don't want the partial b&w let me know and i will post a different one !!!


----------



## SELFBOW

I can find several from 2008.
Nolan's 1st 3 hogs...
1st deer, 1st turkey
Scott's 1st Deer
Ryan's 1st buck


----------



## DROPPINEM

good idea.....can you make it a sticky so it does not get lost?


----------



## 264 Fred

*Sons first Bass*

My son  , Hunter stewart caught this Bass in a friends pond while fishing for Bream with a night crawler . It's his first Bass and It weighed a little over 11 pounds . Needless to say we had it mounted for him !


----------



## Handgunner

DROPPINEM said:


> good idea.....can you make it a sticky so it does not get lost?


Hopefully enough folks will post up enough pictures that it'll keep it bumped.

Folks very rarely read stickies. 

Keep them coming folks!


----------



## Lilrock

I know it asked for animals but here is a picture of my 18 month old daughter first fish!!!!


----------



## Jeff.Cronic

This is the very first deer my son Mason ever shot at, and what a deer is was. It was a 10 point with a 17 inch spread and scored 132. He shot the buck on opening day of the 06 season when he was seven years old.


----------



## Handgunner

Lilrock said:


> I know it asked for animals but here is a picture of my 18 month old daughter first fish!!!!


She's a doll!  Fish, animal, bird, doesn't matter!


----------



## DYI hunting

Daughter's first deer in 2006.  Her 90 yard neck shot made her daddy proud.


----------



## Handgunner

Keep them coming folks.  Do me a favor though... try and pick out your personal favorite and post it.

At the end of the season I don't want to possibly make someone mad because I didn't pick their favorite. 

I hope this turns out like I want it to...


----------



## Reel Time

Here is my three year old granddoughters first fish, and a kiss good by. This past June on Oconee.


----------



## ranger1977

Great thread.


----------



## LUTER

*first deer*

MY 8 year old boy and his first deer


----------



## mhayes

*Daughters first fish*

I have to brag on her, she did it with out big brothers help. Baited hook, cast and landed. Baby bluegil. She just turned 5.

Second pic is of me and my 7 yr old son. He came and helped me reel this one in. Poor guy had to run halfway around the pond.  6.8 lb Largemounth.

both caught Sept 7th. at our family farm pond.


----------



## Dana Young

*hunters first bear 4 yaers old*

Hunter killed this bear 3 years ago with a .223


----------



## GAGE

Great thread Delton and this was my son Gage's first deer that he killed last season!


----------



## outdoorgirl

*Kelly...*

My youngest sister Kelly and her first deer...2008 Gun season....Newton County. 

If I remember right, it was a 230 yard shot. 

I was very proud of her. They even got the hunt on video.


----------



## Dana Young

*hunters first turkey 7 years old*

Hunters first Turkey killed this season 20Ga 870 remington


----------



## bow-boy

my first "big game kill"


----------



## whitetaco02

Delton, here is my boy's first fish!


----------



## DROPPINEM

Lilrock said:


> I know it asked for animals but here is a picture of my 18 month old daughter first fish!!!!



You just made me realize that my 17 month old daughter is not too young to take fishing....Thanks.It looks like i have a date with a fishing pole after i return from the club this weekend.


----------



## flattop

Great pics! Keep em coming!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN

my daughter Destiny's first 2 deer and my niece Trinity's first fish


----------



## badcompany

*first deer*

my son Christopher's first deer


----------



## Bryan

Catfishe's 1st deer and hogs


----------



## j_seph

http://forum.gon.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=198460&stc=1&d=1224893940
http://forum.gon.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=67179&stc=1&d=1180809610


----------



## Tana 2009

Awesome thread!!!!


----------



## Workin2Hunt

My son's first deer by himself.


----------



## Ripster55

My sons deer trout and bass


----------



## Paymaster

ttt


----------



## Core Lokt

Youngest daughter's first deer, 2008/09






Oldest daughter's first deer 2008/09 1 week after her lil sis and 2 days before season went out.






Dad, me and my girls making burger out of those two deer


----------



## Full Pull

My little fishing buddy @ 4 yrs old 
she is 7 now boy where did time go.


----------



## E_Catron

great thread!


----------



## Psychohillbilly

Heres a few of my 3 and 4 year olds first fish.


----------



## tullisfireball

My 9 year old son's first deer. Shot with a 20 gauge OOO/buck shot.


----------



## HOSSFLY

*bobbys 1st deer*

Bobby Reidlings 1st deer


----------



## Crickett

*My sons first trout!*

He was almost 3 when this was taken. His daddy helped him reel it in. The expression on his face was priceless.


----------



## cathooker

My son, Chris with his first buck. He was 11 years old when he killed it.


----------



## tbonestep

*1st Deer*

Braxton's first deer.


----------



## TwoSeventy

Last November, Hunter's first deer at 10 years old.


----------



## rang519

This is my oldest Jordan at nine with his first deer two years ago.





This is my youngest son Carsen at seven last year.


----------



## flintdiver

Owen's first deer,turkey and yote, and a squirrel thrown in too ! . He's 8 and 9 in the pics.


----------



## allen1932

That's good stuff!!


----------



## short stop

Lil  Sammy     ....

 back in the day ''2002  '' with   his  1st     deer  at  age 7...

   I was a very  proud  dad  that  day ..


----------



## SmokinGlock

I am impressed with the shot placement on those deer pics! Nice job shooters and parents!


----------



## Hunter922

First buck and first deer ever.. 
First ever with a Smoke pole this morning..


----------



## JDAWG




----------



## Stalker

My sons first deer and my daughters biggest fish. My sons deer was taken opening day 09 and my daughters fish was at Charlie Elliott on a school field trip 09 i went with her on.


----------



## J Ferguson

*My daughter Alyssa*

A few of her first deer when she was 8 and a few more first.


----------



## davidr1

My son Logan's first deer opening day 2009.


----------



## Lucky12s

*Wyatt And Tucker*

Wyatt With his first wall hanger 6 lb bass and then him and brother Tucker on thier first dove hunt..


----------



## mchoward

*Mason's 1st deer.*

This is a deer Mason, age 7, shot in '07.


----------



## Xeroid

What a cool idea.  Here's Calebs first from year before last.  He was 12 at the time.





By xeroid


----------



## GONE HUNTIN!

*My baby's first deer*

This is Caylynn and her first deer.  The four pointer came from Elbert county on opening day this year.  A 70 yard neck shot from a .223 brought him down.


----------



## Scooter70

*Son's first deer*

This was his first kill ever. He was hunting with Deuce, a member on here, when he killed her. Deuce is his grandfather. I am posting this here because Deuce is in the hospital trying to overcome surgeries he has had in his battle with cancer.


----------



## GONE HUNTIN!

*My baby's first deer*

This is a picture of my little girl with her first deer. She is eight years old. The four pointer was killed in Elbert county on October 17th 2009.  A 70 yard neck shot from a .223 brought him down.    She made me so proud!!!!


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

One my son took yesterday in Jasper County. 11 yrs old and his 1st!!


----------



## jharpo711

Awsome Thread when my 2 yr old gets a little bigger I hope to be on here with him. Love it this is great.


----------

